
I Cited Their Study, So They Disavowed It - exolymph
https://www.wsj.com/articles/i-cited-their-study-so-they-disavowed-it-11594250254
======
1cvmask
Academic research is very often political in nature especially in categories
like public policy, history and sociology etc.

~~~
Arnt
Do you have a citation for that?

